# Conductive headphones



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

knoxious said:


> So I think the concept has been around for a while, but it looks like new materials/tech has brought it back into the eyes of developers...
> 
> Apparently it genuinely sounds like the sound is coming form inside your head, but with the added bonus that you can completely hear everything around you... I think that this could be the Holy Grail of headphones for snowboarders.
> 
> ...


looks good to me!


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

knoxious said:


> So I think the concept has been around for a while, but it looks like new materials/tech has brought it back into the eyes of developers...
> 
> Apparently it genuinely sounds like the sound is coming form inside your head, but with the added bonus that you can completely hear everything around you... I think that this could be the Holy Grail of headphones for snowboarders.
> 
> ...


This is $40, I'm considering picking up a pair. Just make sure that they fit with your helmet/beanie/goggles.

http://www.amazon.com/Aftershokz-AS...p/B00JO9XTSI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

acoolazn said:


> This is $40, I'm considering picking up a pair. Just make sure that they fit with your helmet/beanie/goggles.
> 
> Amazon.com: Aftershokz AS400 Sportz 3 Open Ear Stereo Headphones, Black: Electronics


they are well reviewed too....


----------

